# Wyoming antelope



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Is anyone else headed out for a speed goat hunt this fall, I have three tags for area 23, buck /2 does, 1st week of rifle. questioning the drought effect on the hunt this year?? and tips on game processors in gillette and a turn around time on animals??


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeffthedj is headed out soon.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I was in Wyoming last year, near Kaycee. I was able to pick up my pronghorn and mule deer the next day. Most places allow you to pay a little extra for a rush order. 

Drought may have a slight impact on horn growth, but also should make any water source gold. That was my first pronghorn hunt last year, it was a pretty good time.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

9 of us will be in area 31 outside Casper Sept. 27th thru Oct. 1st...I too have a buck and 2 doe tags and will buy more if need be.. Plan on processing all of our own in camp..


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

When we went two years ago, they predicted it to be quite warm, (which it was in the uppper 70's). I had this skinning pole made by a good friend before we went out there. It mounts and pins right in the back of the receiver hitch...it went with us everywhere we went when we were out there. Shot my buck at 7:15ish and it was caped, quartered and bagged in the cooler on ice by 9:00am. There were 3 of us out there and all six that we took were done the same way. Due to its configuration it stored and traveled just fine laying in the back of the truck...the meat was quite tasty after we got home. 

Hope the concept might help someone else out there, as it works like a champ for us!!:idea:


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Ours is already done.. will post pics when we get back.


----------



## ReelRetired (May 18, 2011)

Headed out to unit 8 for our first antelope hunt this fall. Plan to hunt the second week to let the crowds thin a little. Had hoped to get unit 9 based on past years results but I guess there were many more applicants for that area this year. We didn't have any preference points. I talked tot he biologist in Newcastle and he said population was OK and would be in the field checking population the first couple weeks in August. Have pretty much figured out the access to the limited public lands now and there are a couple decent sized WIA's. Would like to get a private parcel lined up as well but have not made any calls off the landowner list yet.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a Pref. point for me this year.


----------



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Hunted Casper 2 years ago and found a processor that for $20 extra caped and with full cut (not quartered) that day, frozen and ready the next day. they also let us swap out doe's we shot the last day out for meat that was already packaged for an extra fee. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah its dry out here but i hope soon there will be rain we got a little last night.


----------



## Camo1 (Oct 22, 2011)

I hear the meat taste really bad. Especially when they eat sage grass.

Does anyone have a good experience with eating these things?


----------



## hunthard44 (Feb 8, 2011)

I went in 2010 (alone) & 2011 with friend. Unit 23, DIY hunt in tents & mountain house for meals.

Skinned & put in coolers with dry ice. Shot 5 goats with friend. Pronghorn is very good meat. Keep hair off as much as you can. I made 30 lbs. of brats & backstraps are very good. With friend it costs $1100.00 per man, that includes everything except friends second buck tag


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

I was out in Wyoming vacationing last week visiting my parents and seen more than you could count on HWY 90 between Banner and Sheridan on the East side of the Big Horn Mountains. I don't know what area number it is around there but for as long as I can remember that area is loaded with goats.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

We had a great time in Wyoming. With 9 guys in camp we were able to put down 8 bucks and 5 does with a few tags left in the pot for next time. Awesome weather, good hunting and great camp life will make this trip stand out for a long time. If you ever get a chance to chase these kritters you should definitely give it a shot.. Here is my buck from Friday, I also took a doe early on Sunday.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Our pole got alot of use!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice Captain...we're leaving for Wyoming in the morning to chase after pronghorn and mulies. We've been going back to the same spot for years, although I've heard numbers are down this year. Have you been several times? How did the pronghorn numbers seem to you?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

This was my first time so I don't have anything to compare it too..We had heard from F & Game out there that #s were down...Good Luck


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

my trip is over, back to work in the AM, I went, I saw, I shot, and i left before it snowed!! I hunted area 23, tough to rind a qwuiet place to hunt but I did, I shot a smaller pronghorn opening day and saw nohing but bucks the rest of day and 1/2 of tues, family issues canceled the last day & 1/2 of the hunt and 25 hrs later I was in Mio. 
Nice meeting canvbk in the hunt area, look forward to the final tally on how the 308 did  

B


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Got my Wyoming Speed Goat Back from the Taxi..


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice looking Goat! was a tough year out here with the drought. what did he measure?


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

? haven't measured him yet...His cutters are not very big but he's pretty tall and carries mass all the way up..


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

just was curious on the horn length. He looks pretty similar to the one i shot during gun.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

He's a nice one. Congrats Captain.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Best I could do..pretty close though 

Right Side 13 1/4"
Left Side 13 3/8"

Gross 73 6/8"
Net 72 1/2"


----------



## jdukie1085 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats a nice goat! It was hard to find bucks that big up north of Gillette where i hunt.


----------

